# Lost arrow!



## NMYoungGun

Ok call me a penny pincher but I really want to find this arrow.

I shot one of my broadheads into some tall grass and now I cannot find that stupid arrow! I have been looking for an hour but I still cant see it. I have Orange fletchings and a orange label on it and a broad head. I keep thinking ill step on it and find it dug into my shoe.....

Does anyone have any good tips for finding arrows??

Thanks guys.


----------



## bowhunterjon

a rake is always good to use. but i just usually offer my little cousins money to whoever finds it. its worked every time so far


----------



## Robin_Hood

*metal*

metal detactor


----------



## TaylorDennis92

use one of your arrows and run it along the ground and you will feel when the arrow hits the other arrow 

if i loose one without a broadhead i normally just walk bare foot in the areat where i think it is and i feel it


----------



## aggiegoddess

duplicate the shot then with two arrow lost y:shadeu will stay motivated to find them


----------



## N7709K

First go stand at the spot and try to figure out the trajectory. After that either search by hand or with a rake or pitchfork. If that doesn't work, a metal detector will.


----------



## countryboy173

N7709K said:


> First go stand at the spot and try to figure out the trajectory. After that either search by hand or with a rake or pitchfork. If that doesn't work, a metal detector will.


perfect. or listen to the other person who said shoot and lose another one and you will be more motivated to finde them


----------



## Unk Bond

Shoot an other one. And see where it gose. They should be close together.


----------



## Robinhooder3

I swear, the weirdest thing just happened to me. I was out shooting and all of a sudden I feel an arrow pop me in the arse. God It's still sore.





lol


----------



## ISellIt2U

TaylorDennis92 said:


> use one of your arrows and run it along the ground and you will feel when the arrow hits the other arrow
> 
> if i loose one without a broadhead i normally just walk bare foot in the areat where i think it is and i feel it


Barefoot works very well...also a few times I have had my dad watch me aim at the same spot I was when I lost the arrow...worked very well...With a broadhead on the arrows will have gone under the grass and a bit of dirt; the reason you can see it. You'll find it, even if kit takes you a few hours like it did me.


----------



## Ignition kid

Get a rake or a hoe and scrape into the ground with it, that's what i usually do if i miss the target or something. Just don't jab the ground with it or you will break your arrow if it hits it, which happened to me before.


----------



## Princess

Keep on looking,and watch where you step.


----------



## NMYoungGun

ok well I gave up on it. Looked for another hour last night and nothing but frustration was found.

but i just shot another one(without a broadhead) at 50 yards and it zipped through the side of my target which is wrapped in a thick plastic. The arrow went through the plastic and went out the side of the target. I finnanly found it and i have to say +1 to blazer vanes! the vanes are still straight even after going through thick plastic. this is my first time using blazers but im not going back to 4 inchers now.....


----------



## thrill_seeker

even if they get a bit wrinkled take a lighter to them for about a sec or do nice long passes across them they'll straitin out. But its from the plastic shrinking back up so be carefull.


----------



## nickschnur

a lot of the time when i lose an arrow if its in high grass you have to check underneath the grass like by the roots near the dirt look for the fletching thats how i found my last one in high grass good luck to ya!


----------



## **Frost Bite**

When I was shooting 35# my arrows were completely buried in the ground.. :s

I shot one arrow about 7 years ago, and never found it... Until 6 years later, when I was looking for something I had dropped! It was a little dirty, but other than that, it was good to go! haha


----------



## 00BS

i found one mowing one day i ran over it and i came around for another pass and it was sticking up in the ground with nothing wrong with it


----------



## Joe(y)

Did you find it?


----------



## PseBowHunter24

If the ground has a decent amount of soil, i always take a pressure washer to the area i think its in and it washes the soil away, leaving the arrow where it lay!


----------



## alpine30x

PseBowHunter24 said:


> If the ground has a decent amount of soil, i always take a pressure washer to the area i think its in and it washes the soil away, leaving the arrow where it lay!


If he hasn't found it by now I think he has given up.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
He could always use 2 bent coat hangers. :wink: Later


----------



## isaacdahl

I hate loosing arrows! I don't loose a ton but I probably average about 2 a summer (it would be more if I shot 3D a more, I'm sure). I usually just say some inappropriate phrases/words and loose my concentration for the next couple of days lol. Which doesn't help me find the arrow btw. 

A metal detector works sometimes, but I find a lot of fields that have been farmed for many decades have lot more metal objects in them then you'd think! If it's in grass, a rake works sometimes if the arrow isn't burried to deep. But yeah, just skip over my post cuz I'm no help! I'm still trying to figure it out myself!


----------



## Cutthroat

Get a small flashlight and take the white bulb out of it and replace it with a black u/v bulb and if your fletches are flouro it should light up pretty good, go out just on dusk. We use this plus a detector at our club and nearly always find our arrows


----------

